# Curtis 1243 Wiring



## squall333 (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought a curtis sepex 1243

Im looking at the wiring diagram which can be seen here










I have a few questions

what are the two contactors for 

what size diode do i need?

And just to be clear, all of those switches are wired right into the positive end of the battery? No resistors needed?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

squall333 said:


> I bought a curtis sepex 1243
> 
> Im looking at the wiring diagram which can be seen here
> ...
> ...


Two contactors? I only see one, labelled as "MAIN CONTACTOR". The coil is shown near the upper right (that's how the controller controls the contactor); the contacts are in the lower right (that's how the power is switched on and off so the controller input and one terminal of the motor are not always live).



squall333 said:


> And just to be clear, all of those switches are wired right into the positive end of the battery? No resistors needed?


Well, through a fuse and diode, but no resistor. Why would you expect a resistor?


----------



## squall333 (Feb 18, 2013)

Im guessing a fuse like this, is what im looking for

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077RGV1Z...&pd_rd_r=1739f255-c1f2-11e8-a709-598374602c47

and a diode like this

https://www.amazon.com/NTE-Electron...pID=31D6AHanpjL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------

